# Back Tension Explained



## Oxford

*Back Tension Explained*
_by George Ryals_

The word back tension is used often when describing shot execution. Many shooters are mystified with the notion of “back tension.” The general explanation of backtension often feels like it requires a medical degree and a body chart to locate ambiguous muscle groups that must be flexed and pinched at just the right interval while poking at your release trigger. Ultimately, it is a confusing distraction that takes our mind off aiming, and aiming is the most important task that must be completed without distraction to complete the perfect shot. Without perfect aim, perfect form alone will not produce perfect scores. “Back tension” can be simplified to a basic feel. We refer to it as dynamic tension. Dynamic Tension is set up at the beginning of the draw and it continues through the release of the arrow. We feel that it is second only to aiming as the key fundamental part of shooting form that generates accuracy and consistency. The feel that you get with Dynamic Tension is the constant rearward pressure against the bow while you aim.

*What is Dynamic Tension? *

Dynamic Tension is a simple technique. You need to feel a balance between the solid bow arm and the pulling pressure of the release hand. The feeling should be like stretching a band between your bow hand and your release hand. This stretch increases as you commit to the shot. Most pro shooters set up their dynamic tension when they raise the bow to the target. The muscles that you use to draw the bow are the very same muscles that you use to aim the bow, and the back muscles will give you the most stability. As you reach full draw you should pull the bow into the stops and continue to apply mild pressure as you align your peep with the scope and the dot with the X. Once everything is centered and anchored in the center of the target, you will then commit to the shot. Slightly increase the tension against the bow. Begin relaxing the hand through the shot (we will explain relaxing through the shot a little later.) Dynamic Tension reduces the amount of muscle groups involved in the shot. This will diminish muscle tremors that can cause sudden misses, quick shots, and general unsteadiness.
*
Activating the Release by Relaxing Through the Shot*

Whether you are using a triggerless release or one of the models that are trigger activated, the technique is the same with only minor adjustments. The art of activating the release is pretty basic. Essentially what should happen is as you pull against the bow and build dynamic tension between you and the bow, you will allow your index and middle finger to yield or soften against your pulling pressure. If you are shooting a Triggerless release, that yield of pressure causes the release to rotate just enough to cause it to fire giving you a complete surprise release. If you are shooting a Thumb button release, you will start with a heavier than normal trigger tension. Wrap your thumb or finger over the trigger and apply a tiny amount of pressure to it. As you pull and allow your index finger to yield to the pressure, the tension transfers to the button or trigger. This slight transfer of pressure as you relax your hand through the shot will cause a nice smooth surprise release. Ultimately you are striving for a surprise release. You do not want to be concerned when it is going to fire. A perfect shot would seem something like this: You draw the bow and squeeze into the stops.You align the peep and scope and bring the target into view. You will give it a half a beat to begin its normal motion in the center of the target (depending on experience this will be a little wobbly or very steady. Practice and conditioning will improve your hold over time.) Your sight is as steady as it ever gets and you commit to the shot. Allow your Dynamic tension to build on your release fingers through pulling into the stops. The tip of your elbow is in perfect line with the dot in your scope and it is pulling straight away. To activate the shot your index finger softens on the release and allows the handle to pivot slightly (there is very little perceivable motion here, but you can feel it) and POOF! The shot is released. You hold the form for about 3 beats for follow through and you are ready to reset. You have just shot a perfect arrow. You can adjust the speed of your release to get the proper feel and timing.

*Transferring the Feel to Your Bow*

As you get used to the feel of Dynamic Tension and you get used to yielding through the release to activate the shot, your exercise with the shooting loop will be important. It will help you memorize the feel and commit it to muscle memory. The more automatic these motions are before you go to the bow, the more consistent your shot sequence will be. An easy way to transfer the feel to your bow is to shoot at a very close range without a target. When shooting the blank bale, it is important that you do not aim at anything, and resist the temptation to aim at your previous arrow. The point of this exercise is to acquaint yourself with the feel of shooting with your new release without the extra distraction of aiming. Remember, these exercises can be boring and it is tempting to skip forward and begin shooting as normal, but the more time you spend here developing a broad foundation through these exercises; the more accurate you will be in the long run. Spend enough time at this stage to get your shot execution as normal and comfortable as you can.Compare the feel to the shooting string
to be sure that you have it down.
*
Incorporating the Feel Into Your Full Shot Routine*

The final step is to learn to aim and commit shot execution to muscle memory and allow it to happen naturally. For many shooters, sight movement and release problems are correlated, so learning to accept sight movement and continue with great shot execution is important. One of the best ways to accomplish this is to start off shooting targets at a very close range. Set up a target and shoot a few well aimed shots at 5 yards. Be mindful of the release and be sure that the feel and speed feels the same as it does with your string and the bow on the blank bale. Once you are comfortable with this, you can step back to ten yards. If you really want to get the full use of this exercise you can shoot full games on your favorite target to build confidence and get used to the feel of the automatic release while your sight moves in the center of the target. When you feel like you have it down and your shot execution feels great, you can step back to 15 yards and repeat. Slowly stepping back and gradually getting used to accepting sight movement will help your shot execution remain consistent. As you get better and become a stronger archer, your sight movement will get smaller and smaller and your average will rise along with your improvements.


----------



## Oxford

*More on Back tension and release activation*
_By Mecrowe_


I have been working on "back tension" very seriously for several months now. Along with "back tension", I have also been working on shot execution and release activation. I personally think that they are separate entities which are all needed and need to be seamlessly integrated to create a flawless shot sequence. I don't like to use the words "back tension" because I believe it really is a misnomer, but for the sake of this discussion, I will. I think "back tension" is how one should draw and hold there bow at full draw. It is really about having the largest and strongest muscle groups involved in the task. It is about keeping the arms and hands as relaxed as possible because tension in the hands, arms, and shoulders translate directly into sight movement. 

Notice, I haven't mentioned releases at all yet, that is part of the "release activation" function, and has nothing to do with "back tension" or "shot execution". Every shot should be executed with back tension. To me, back tension is the technique, and the shot execution is the implementation of that technique. I try to draw my bow and maintain as much of the draw weight on the large back muscles as possible. There is always some tension required in the arms and shoulders, but I try to keep that to a minimum. 

As soon as I get settled in to anchor, I try to let as much of the hand, arm, and shoulder tension go as possible. I found, and was taught, that the best way to do this is to feel the elbow pulling directly backwards (same vertical plane as the arrow) and to actually feel like I am pulling my wrist apart. I am shooting a rotational dump release (commonly called a back tension release, a Carter Atension) and at this point in my sequence, I am still holding the majority of the weight on only my index finger. I splash my dot into the middle of the gold and give it half a second to settle down. I then start my "release activation". This is the part that is release dependent. For me, it is a relaxation of the final bits of tension in my forearm, the tension that is holding my index finger. As this tension is slowly released, the angle of the release is changes in my hand, causing it to fire. The "release activation" is primarily a sub-conscious action, although it is started consciously. Once "release activation" is started, I continue consciously focusing on "shot execution", which by now is simply watching the dot float on the center. 

Any release can be shot with "back tension" and the same "shot execution" cycle. The only thing that needs to change is the "release activation" portion of the shot sequence.

To give credit where credit is due, alot of this information has come directly from the mouth of George Ryals IV. He doesn't necessarily teach it the same way I explained it, but this is what I got out of his class and personal lessons.


----------



## Oxford

*Follow up by George Ryals.*

Like Mecrowe explained, I think the words “back tension” are a misnomer. I try to avoid using them when helping someone learn to execute their shot with consistency. 

The reason I avoid them is the words trigger the wrong image in the head of the student and it gets in the way of learning the technique. I could give a complicated explanation and name all the muscle groups that are used, but that would, in my opinion, cause the student to pay more attention to their back than the technique iself. You will all agree that it takes more that just pinching, twisting, and rotating some bones and muscles in your back. 

Usually the technical textbook explanation leads to frustration because they feel that they are “crunching” the heck out of their back and the release is still hanging up and they are chicken winging arrows all over the place. I feel like this is because they have caused a disjoint in their form, and their attention during the shot is fragmented and misplaced.

In order to teach the feel and get shooters over the hump so they can get over the explanation of back tension and get started feeling the proper shot, I redefine the word as Dynamic Tension. Dynamic Tension is drawing pressure between the shooter and the bow that is set up at the beginning of the draw and it is continues through the release of the arrow.

I feel like the fundamental roots of shot execution, stable aim, and shot to shot consistency are intrinsically connected to the whole package that is a top level shooter. Misplaced tension in any of those areas can cause problems with the whole shot.


----------



## Oxford

.


----------

